# Replacing Pitchfork Handle...please HELP



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

Will someone please instruct me how to replace a wooden pitchfork handle?

Women just don't get how this is to be done!?!?!?!?

Thanks guys!

Julie


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

First you need to get out all the old wood out of the fork. You also need to remove the pin(s) that run through the wood. Either use a drill or grinder to remove the pins. 

If you get the right handle the new one should fit right in. If it doesn't fit whittle it until it does. Make sure it bottoms out. Drill new holes and replace pins with

1. Rivets (best)

2. Bolts (ok)

3. Bent nails (*******)


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Julie you could burn out the old wood, just place the fork end in a small fire...Topside


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I never had a fork handle that had to remove wood, most you put the fork into the new handle. Simple as that. shovel handles you have to replace all the handle down inti the shovel. > thanks marc


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Come to think of it, spring valley is right., most pitchforks insert into the handle.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm assuming the handle is broke off where the metal meets the handle...topside


----------

